# Die richtige Farbe finden



## ZodiacXP (24. April 2009)

Servus.

Auf der "Suche" nach einem Design für eine Internetseite, habe ich mich zunächst mit der Farbwahl beschäftigt. (Wahl der Formen folgen noch).

*Harmonie*
Durch Kombination von Farben der kalten Palette.

*Kontrast*
Hell-Dunkel-Kontrast. Text in Schwarz oder Weiß, je nach Hintergrund.

*Farbklang*
Versteh ich nicht 

*Wirkung*
Da wurde Blau, Grün, Weiß gewählt (in der Reihenfolge), da diese Kombination oft mit "Vertrauen" assoziiert wird. Blau und Grün war ebenfalls enthalten in Ehrlichkeit, Zuverlässigkeit (mit Braun statt Weiß), Sicherheit - in anderer Reihenfolge / Gewichtung aber ein schöner Nebeneffekt.

*Hell oder Dunkel?*
Hell da die Seite Vorschläge für etwas gibt, dass man besser machen soll und etwas animieren soll durch helle Farben.

*Gesättigt oder Entsättigt?*
Entsättigt - vornehme Zurückhaltung.

*Kalt oder Warm?*
Kalt, wie schon erwähnt. Soll Sachlichkeit und Funktionalität vermitteln.

Zielgruppe: Junge WebEntwickler / Unerfahrene WebEntwickler

War das ein guter Weg?
Sind die Farben (unten) richtig gewählt? (Entsprechen den gewünschten Eigenschaften?)
Gehts besser? ^ ^
Fragen über Fragen, möchte einmal lernen wie man es machen sollte.

Heraus gekommen sind diese (unter Hilfe von Kuler):


----------



## Sneer (24. April 2009)

Farbklang ist das Zusammenspiel mehrerer Farben mit gleicher Sättigung oder Helligkeit..oder lieber im wiki gucken  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farbklang
Aber das ist im Beispiel schwer zu sagen, die Menge der Farbflächen spielt ja auch eine grosse Rolle.


----------



## akrite (24. April 2009)

...vielleicht hilft Dir ja der Adobe Kuler, eine Adobe Air Anwendung und ganz schick. Ooops habe gerade gesehen den kanntest Du ja schon, aber bei der Farbgebung ist es das beste, kostenfreie Produkt was ich kenne - natürlich kann man auch zu verschiedenen ColorWheels greifen. Was die Farbwahl angeht, geht heutzutage fast wieder alles, oder wie ist es zu erklären, dass es wieder orange oder weiße Autos gibt ...


----------



## ZodiacXP (25. April 2009)

Sneer hat gesagt.:


> Farbklang ist das Zusammenspiel mehrerer Farben mit gleicher Sättigung oder Helligkeit..oder lieber im wiki gucken  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farbklang
> Aber das ist im Beispiel schwer zu sagen, die Menge der Farbflächen spielt ja auch eine grosse Rolle.



Das im Wiki hatte ich gelesen und so langsam verstehe ich es.
Finde es schier unmöglich Farbklang zu erreichen bei den gegebenen Umständen.
Nur von der kalten Seite im Farbrad und entsättigt. Da geht jeder Kontrast flöten.


----------

